# Benchmade rescue hook



## phideux (May 21, 2011)

I got one of these things a couple of weeks ago. It just sits there out of the way on my radio strap. We ran to a gunshot early this morning, I needed to strip down my patient, first time I used it. These thing are fantastic. Beats the hell out of scissors. He was completely stripped in seconds. I impressed myself with this little gadget.


----------



## maksim (May 21, 2011)

Let me look at the photo?

Im use it:


----------



## phideux (May 21, 2011)

maksim said:


> Let me look at the photo?
> 
> Im use it:



http://7hook.benchmade.com/
Check it out here I like the model 7 hook, they have others, but this one stays out of the way right on my radio strap. It's not a knife, I carry a Kershaw knife in my pocket. The hook is great when you need to strip someone down. It's fast.


----------

